# Artikel 17 (13) -  Die Zeit danach



## INU.ID (16. Februar 2019)

*Update 15.11.2020*









						Unsere Stellungnahme zu Artikel 17 in Deutschland
					






					www.pietsmiet.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Heuvd-dk9B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Urheberrechtsverstoss: CDU muss Videos bei YouTube löschen - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

*Update 25.05.2019*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*Update 09.04.2019*



DKK007 schrieb:


> *Es gibt eine neue Petition:* *Letzte Chance:* Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern! | Digitalcourage e.V.
> 
> EU-Urheberrechtsreform bringt den Bundestag "richtig in Wallung" | heise online
> Kommentar zur EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Mit zweierlei Mass | heise online









*Update 04.04.2019*

*Artikel 13 im Bundestag: Debatte über die Urheberrechtsreform im Live-Stream: YouTube
(Livestream vorbei, ab 12:18 geht es im Video los)*




*Update 28.03.2019*

*Dner/Felix von der Laden redet Klartext bei Illner: Klick um zum Beitrag zu kommen*


*Update 27.03.2019*

*Julia Reda verlässt die Piratenpartei:* Klick um zum Beitrag zu kommen






*Update 23.03.2019

Es geht los:

Hier mal ein paar Live-Übertragungen von YouTube: YouTube

Hier von Twitch:

Berlin: Twitch

Fürth: Twitch

München: Twitch

Hamburg: Twitch





Hier stehen die Termine der nächsten Demos: Demos | Save the Internet*

*Update 21.03.2019*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Update 18.03.2019*

*Heute Abend, 19:45Uhr Live:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApwCZI3DyKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Gäste:*

• *Dr. Tobias Holzmüller* (Justiziar der GEMA)
• *Rewinside* (YouTuber)
• *Dr. Helga Trüpel* (MdEP)
• *Herr Newstime* (YouTuber)
• *Helmut Zerlett* (Komponist)
• *Christian Solmecke* (Rechtsanwalt)
• *Rezo* (YouTuber)
• *Franziska Schreiber* (Autorin)





*Update 14.03.2019*


> *Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage*
> 
> Gut zwei Wochen vor der endgültigen Abstimmung über Uploadfilter  stehen sich Befürworter und Gegner weiter unversöhnlich gegenüber.  Verhandlungsführer Voss hat offenbar kein Problem damit, *wenn es  Plattformen wie Youtube nicht mehr gäbe*. Wissenschaftler sehen hingegen Gefahren durch die Reform.




Quelle: Uploadfilter: Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - Golem.de






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOPj1NRWvAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Update 06.03.2019*

Hier noch mal ein paar (deutsche) Termine:



> *Mittwoch, 6. März*:
> Hamburg - Speersort - 18 Uhr
> Hannover - Hindenburgstraße 30 (PLZ: 30175) -  15.30 Uhr
> 
> ...



Quelle: Demo-Termine gegen Artikel 13 - PietSmiet.de - Videos, News und Spiele




*Update 04.03.2019*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OcIywL-uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Urheberrechtsreform – Artikel 13 Befuerworter wollen Abstimmung vorverlegen › Piratenpartei Deutschland



> Der Musiker & Ex-Pirat Bruno Kramm hat eine "spontane Kundgebung"  gegen das Vorhaben vor der CDU-Zentrale in Berlin *am Dienstag [Anm. 05.03.2019] um 18:00  Uhr* angemeldet. Die Kampagne SavetheInternet.info unterstützt die "Eil-Demo". Zuletzt waren am Samstag in der Hauptstadt rund 3500 Menschen gegen Kernbestandteile der Novelle auf die Straße gegangen.



Netzkultur - Artikel 13: Abstimmung soll vorverlegt werden

https://www.presseportal.de/pm/76876/4209059



Update 02.03.2019

Hier gehts zum Livestream der Berliner Demo von PietSmiet: PietSmiet @ Twitch

Und hier von RoyalPhunk: Royal Phunk @ Twitch

Update 27.02.2019:

*Am 2. März (also diesen Samstag) steht übrigens die nächste Demo an, und zwar in Berlin:*



> Das Bündnis „Berlin gegen 13“ ruft am *Samstag, den 2. März um 13 Uhr zu einer Demonstration gegen die EU-Urheberrechtsreform in Berlin auf*. Die Demonstration startet am Axel-Springer-Hochhaus   (Rudi-Dutschke-Straße/Lindenstraße) geht am Justizministerium vorbei   und endet an der Vertretung der Europäischen Kommission in der Nähe des   Brandenburger Tores.
> Es gibt viele gute Gründe gegen die Uploadfilter auf die Straße zu gehen.
> Bringt Transparente, viele bunte Schilder, Eure Freundinnen und   Freunde, eure Familien, Kolleginnen und Kollegen, Oma und Opa mit – aber   lasst Parteifahnen auf jeden Fall Zuhause.




Update 22.02.2019:

===> Hier klicken für das Update vom 22.02.2019 <===
(Morgen, am 23.02.2019, wird es wieder eine Demo in Köln geben)


Update 19.02.2019:

*Hier ein Ausschnitt der Debatte vom 19.02.2018:





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=p8nkeu5-AxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Original News vom 16.02:*

Livestream von der Demo in Köln.

PietSmiet-Cam: Twitch

izzi-Cam: Twitch

 iBlali-Cam: Twitch (gerade offline/broken)

 vatoz-Cam: Twitch

 doktoranimus-Cam: Twitch

 zackdiebohne01-Cam: Twitch


Wer zu spät kommt, hier gibts die Aufzeichnungen:

PietSmiet: Twitch
izzi: Twitch


Was ist Artikel 13? Warum deutsche YouTube-Stars heute in Koeln auf die Barrikaden gehen


EU-Urheberrechtsreform: YouTuber wollen gegen Artikel 13 auf die Strasse - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Netzkultur - Erste Demos gegen Artikel 13 und Upload-Filter finden heute statt


Ich denke man muß nicht mehr wirklich erklären worum es hier geht... ^^


*Aktuell (stand 18.03) geplante Demos:*



Nürnberg - Kornmarkt 5
16. März 13:30
Facebook Event
Graz - Am Eisernen Tor
16. März 15:00
Facebook Event
Bremen - Bahnhofsvorplatz
17. März 13:30
Facebook Event
Osnabrück - Gewerkschaftshaus
23. März 15:00
Facebook Event
Chemnitz - Johannisplatz
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Potsdam - Luisenplatz
23. März 10:00
Facebook Event
Münster - Servatiiplatz
23. März 13:37
Facebook Event
Magdeburg - Landtag/Domplatz
23. März 13:00
Facebook Event
Jena - Holzmarkt
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Göttingen - Am Nabel
23. März 12:00
Facebook Event
Bielefeld - Hauptbahnhof
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Salzburg - Hauptbahnhof
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Freiburg - Platz der alten Synagoge
23. März 14:30
Facebook Event
Würzburg - Bahnhofsplatz
23. März 15:00
Facebook Event
Fürth - Grüner Markt
23. März 13:00
Facebook Event
Ravensburg - Marienplatz
23. März 13:00
Facebook Event
Villingen-Schwenningen - Latschariplatz
23. März 12:00
Berlin - Potsdamer Platz
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Köln - Neumarkt
23. März 14:00
Wien - Christian Broda Platz
23. März 15:30
Facebook Event
Innsbruck - Annasäule
23. März 13:30
Facebook Event
Amsterdam - Dam square
23. März 17:00
Facebook Event
Dortmund - Europabrunnen
23. März 14:00
Düsseldorf - Friedrich-Ebert-Straße 34
23. März 13:00
Facebook Event
Hannover - Ernst-August-Platz
23. März 11:00
Facebook Event
Kiel - Landtag Kiel
23. März 13:00
Facebook Event
Rostock - Universitätsplatz
23. März 12:00
Facebook Event
Zürich - t.b.a Zentrum
23. März 13:30
Facebook Event
Luxembourg - Place de l'Europe
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Bucharest - Fântâna de la Universitate
23. März 15:00
Dresden – Goldener Reiter Dresden
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Hamburg - Gänsemarkt
23. März 13:00
Facebook Event
Saarbrücken- Tbilisser Platz vor dem Staatstheater
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Koblenz - Löhrrondell
23. März 13:30
Facebook Event
Frankfurt - Paulsplatz
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Stuttgart - Rotebühlplatz
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
München - Marienplatz
23. März 13:30
Facebook Event
Erfurt - Anger
23. März 14:30
Facebook Event
Leipzig
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event
Karlsruhe - Stephansplatz
23. März 13:30
Poznań - Plac Adama Mickewicza
23. März 17:00
Facebook Event
Warsaw - Jasna 14/16
23. März 17:00
Facebook Event
Wrocław - Rynek 1
23. März 17:00
Facebook Event
Krakow - Rynek Glowny
23. März 17:00
Facebook Event
Katowice - Rynek
23. März 17:00
Facebook Event
Łódź - Plac Wolności
23. März 17:00
Facebook Event
Göteborg - Gustav Adolfs torg
23. März 12:00
Facebook Event
Stockholm - Rosenbadsparken
23. März 12:00
Facebook Event
Praha - Palackého náměstí
23. März 14:00
Facebook Event


----------



## INU.ID (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Demo in Köln [JETZT im Livestream] [vorbei]*

Hier noch mal eine Zusammenfassung von PietSmiet (bzw. Mitglied Sebastian Lenßen):






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsZzAtYYGyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und hier ein Video von der Marmeladenoma:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbcRGeLyiDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Update 19.02*

Hier ein Video von Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2RdT5fQkXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - 16.02 Demo in Köln - Die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

*Bundesregierung winkt Uploadfilter durch – Koalitionsvereinbarung gebrochen
Und wie sich dieser Affe feiert...
*


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - 16.02 Demo in Köln - Die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Als ich Heute Morgen die Nachrichten lese und sowas lese, hat für  mich der Tag gleich schlecht angefangen! Dieser Filter ist ein Witz und stammt von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben vom Internet, den Politikern kann es eigentlich egal sein wenn einem Youtuber sein Video kopiert wird. Aber genau das ist ihre Ausrede, es geht um "Diebstahl" von Videos aber eigentllich wollen sich ein paar Leute nur berreichern und Geld für alles mögliche verlangen auch wenn es unmöglich ist. 

Ich erstelle gerade einen Blog, wie soll ich bitte sehr garantieren das meine Fotos nicht urheberrechtlich Geschützt sind auch wenn ich sie selbst hochgeladen habe? Ausserdem können bei mir die Besucher auch Fotos hochladen, das versuche ich noch abzuschalten aber finde da noch keine Lösung.  

Laut diesem Gesetz müsse auch PCGH prüfen ob die ganzen Bilder und Videos die wir hier hochladen nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, aber dafür ist ein Filter notwendig der sicherlich nicht günstig ist und wie soll PCGH garantieren das die Liste des Filters auch vollständig ist??

Wie der Christian Solmecke im Video schon sagte, es ist unmöglich alle Fotografen auf der Welt anzuschreiben und von ihnen zu verlangen die Originale hochzuladen um zu überprüfen ob Kopien vorhanden sind. Wer bezahlt dann eiegntlich den Speicherplatz der durch diese Liste und Volumen an Fotos ensteht? Wenn es diese dämmlichen Politiker sind dann weiss ich schon was ich mit dem zusätzlichen Speicherplatz mache, etwas sinnnvolleres als den grössten Unsinn in diesem Jahrhundert hochzualden!!!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - 16.02 Demo in Köln - Die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



> *Bundesregierung winkt Uploadfilter durch – Koalitionsvereinbarung gebrochen
> Und wie sich dieser Affe feiert...*


Selbst wenn nur einer Person mehr jetzt klar ist, wie man von der Politik veräppelt und vertreten (nämlich nicht) wird, ist auch was Positives dabei.
PS: Hat PCGH schon einen Hidden-Service eingerichtet?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - 16.02 Demo in Köln - Die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



INU.ID schrieb:


> *
> Hier stehen die Termine der nächsten Demos: Demos | Save the Internet*



Ich sehe da keine Termine. Oder stehen da noch keine drauf?

Soweit ich weiß, soll es am 23.3. europaweit Demos gegen die Uploadfilter geben.

Mal sehen, ob es auch in Ostdeutschland Demos gegen Art 13. geben wird, oder ob da mal wieder nur die Nazis von Pegida auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - 16.02 Demo in Köln - Die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Termine.


Die große Karte? Nein? Die Daten daneben? Nein? Irgendeinen Blocker im Browser aktiviert?

Screenshot der Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heumond (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - 16.02 Demo in Köln - Die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob es auch in Ostdeutschland Demos gegen Art 13. geben wird, oder ob da mal wieder nur die Nazis von Pegida auf die Straße gehen.


Wozu sollte man auch heute noch friedlich Demonstrieren gehen, dafür gibt es nichtmal wirklich Aufmerksamkeit der klassischen Medien. Das die paar Selbstdarsteller auf Youtube der Politik egal sind hat sich schon öfters gezeigt.
Die bösen Pegidanazis haben da den Artikel-13-Revolutionären schon etwas vorraus.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - 16.02 Demo in Köln - Die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

*Morgen, am 23.02.2019, wird es wieder eine Demo in Köln geben.*



> YouTuber und User demonstrieren am Samstag wieder gegen Upload-Filter


Quelle: Artikel 13: Weitere Demos am Samstag, 23.02.2019 - watson

Umstrittene Upload-Filter: Demo am 23.2. in Koeln (Update) - GamesWirtschaft.de


Hier im PietCast geht es auch um Artikel 13, heute zu Gast ist Tiemo Wölken, Mitglied der SPD im EU-Parlament. Außerdem zu Gast: Der YouTuber Sturmwaffel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9VLJ20MNIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 23.02 ist wieder Demo in Köln - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Hier die Aufzeichnung der Köln-Demo von heute Mittag: PietSmiet@Twitch


Und noch ein paar Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGA6mXtNznk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fe0LCI50ZTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP7EBc8YUkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hU6yUqRqrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 23.02 ist wieder Demo in Köln - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUdP_EyXglg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GU6bgByEd8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und hier nochmal der Song aus dem Video oben mit Gronkh:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTPoB6fNTaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 23.02 ist wieder Demo in Köln - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Innerhalb von 3 Tagen hat sich die Anzahl der geplanten Demos für den 23.03.2019 auf mittlerweile 22 glatt verdoppelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Demos | Save the Internet


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 23.02 ist wieder Demo in Köln - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Scheint jetzt auch Leipzig und Dresden dabei zu sein.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 23.02 ist wieder Demo in Köln - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxlS9-cqtx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Am 2. März (also diesen Samstag) steht übrigens die nächste Demo an, und zwar in Berlin:*



> Das Bündnis „Berlin gegen 13“ ruft am *Samstag, den 2. März um 13 Uhr zu einer Demonstration gegen die EU-Urheberrechtsreform in Berlin auf*. Die Demonstration startet am Axel-Springer-Hochhaus  (Rudi-Dutschke-Straße/Lindenstraße) geht am Justizministerium vorbei  und endet an der Vertretung der Europäischen Kommission in der Nähe des  Brandenburger Tores.
> Es gibt viele gute Gründe gegen die Uploadfilter auf die Straße zu gehen.
> Bringt Transparente, viele bunte Schilder, Eure Freundinnen und  Freunde, eure Familien, Kolleginnen und Kollegen, Oma und Opa mit – aber  lasst Parteifahnen auf jeden Fall Zuhause.


Quelle: Berlin gegen 13 – Demo gegen die EU-Urheberrechtsreform am 2. Maerz 2019




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HagenStein87 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 2. März (diesen Samstag!) ist Demo in Berlin - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Gibt Gas! Ich geh arbeiten!


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 2. März (diesen Samstag!) Demo in Berlin - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Axel Voss tritt übrigens für die Region Mittelrhein (Köln, Bonn, Leverkusen) an. Man müsste also vor allem dort Demos und Wahlkampf gegen die CDU machen.
*#niewiederCDU


*In Estland sollen die Demos sogar noch größer sein, als bei uns:
Jonathan Babelotzky auf Twitter: "Auch der Staatsverband #Estland der Piratenpartei (Mein Mutterland) ist kraeftig am mitmischen bei #SaveYourInternet 🇪🇪🇪🇪🇪🇪🇪🇪– Gegen #Artikel11, #Artikel12 und #Artikel13 europaweit, deshalb #Piraten! 

#NieWiederZensur #Artikel13Demo #Uploadfilter #GroKoFilter… https://t.co/5Wb3hLURRG"


----------



## INU.ID (2. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - Am 2. März (diesen Samstag!) Demo in Berlin - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

*Gleich geht es los!!!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ddNDBY5uUWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (2. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - HEUTE (2. März) Demo in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Hier der Livestream aus Berlin:

PietSmiet @ Twitch

Royal Phunk @ Twitch

Hier die Aufzeichnung:

Die ersten 17 Minuten: Twitch

Der Rest: Twitch


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - JETZT Livestream von der Demo in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

3500 Menschen bei Berlin-Demo gegen Urheberrechtsreform - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost
Demo gegen EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Berlin gegen Artikel 13 - taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - JETZT Livestream von der Demo in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.

Proteste gegen Upload-Filter: CDU will Abstimmung ueber EU-Copyright vorziehen | heise online
���������� ���������� auf Twitter: "Gerade eben eine spontan Kundgebung vor der CDU-Zentrale, Konrad-Adenauer-Haus in Berlin um 18 Uhr fuer morgen, 5.Maerz angemeldet...#niewiederCDU… https://t.co/rfcUqi0wos"

#niewiederCDU


----------



## D0pefish (4. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - JETZT Livestream von der Demo in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Ich bin der echte Bot!


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - JETZT Livestream von der Demo in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Urheberrechtsreform – Artikel 13 Befuerworter wollen Abstimmung vorverlegen › Piratenpartei Deutschland

Ok, das ist wirklich frech. Aber ob wirklich nächste Woche schon abgestimmt wird, entscheidet sich erst am Donnerstag.

Die nächste Demo [in Berlin] ist allerdings wirklich schon morgen.


> Der Musiker & Ex-Pirat Bruno Kramm hat eine "spontane Kundgebung"  gegen das Vorhaben vor der CDU-Zentrale in Berlin *am Dienstag [Anm. 05.05.2019] um 18:00  Uhr* angemeldet. Die Kampagne SavetheInternet.info unterstützt die "Eil-Demo". Zuletzt waren am Samstag in der Hauptstadt rund 3500 Menschen gegen Kernbestandteile der Novelle auf die Straße gegangen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OcIywL-uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poiu (5. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 - JETZT Livestream von der Demo in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



INU.ID schrieb:


> _Der Musiker & Ex-Pirat Bruno Kramm hat eine "spontane Kundgebung" gegen das Vorhaben vor der CDU-Zentrale in Berlin __*am Dienstag [Anm. 05.05.2019] um 18:00 Uhr*_angemeldet



Da ist ein Fehler im Zitat 5.5 wäre etwas spät



poiu schrieb:


> CDU mal wieder
> 
> Peinlich ist auch dieser Artikel im FAZ und wie die Leute auf Twitter abgehen und das zurecht.
> Der Artikel geht nach dme Motto " kannst du die Kritik nicht mit Argumenten bekämpfen, diskreditiere die Kritiker"
> ...



hatte schon die andere News kommentiert^^ 

Grüße vom Bot


----------



## INU.ID (6. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE [Dienstag den 05.03] EIL-DEMO in Berlin !!! - die nÃ¤chsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Hier die Aufzeichnung der Demo aus Köln von heute/gestern Nachmittag: Twitch

Hier Artikel von der Demo in Berlin, vor der CDU-Parteizentrale:

Urheberrechts-Demo in Berlin - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de

Protest gegen Upload-Filter: Tausende demonstrieren in Berlin gegen Urheberrechtsreform - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Und hier ein paar Videos von verschiedenen Orten, da heute/gestern nicht nur in Berlin demonstriert wurde:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wQuq7uH9_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67eJIdhLTkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vu94haHQ0Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-79e1oW_yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE [Dienstag den 05.03] EIL-DEMO in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Es ist leider nur fraglich ob die Abgeordneten auf die Menschen höhren..

Edit:
#NieMehrCDU


----------



## INU.ID (6. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE [Dienstag den 05.03] EIL-DEMO in Berlin !!! - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Hier noch mal ein paar (deutsche) Termine:



> *Mittwoch, 6. März*:
> Hamburg - Speersort - 18 Uhr
> Hannover - Hindenburgstraße 30 (PLZ: 30175) -  15.30 Uhr
> *
> ...



Quelle: Demo-Termine gegen Artikel 13 - PietSmiet.de - Videos, News und Spiele






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yogVi75lq68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (14. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE [Mittwoch den 06.03] DEMO IN HAMBURG + HANNOVER !!! - die nÃ¤chsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKzc7bUGol8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DA5vHruo_oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Uploadfilter: Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - Golem.de



> Gut zwei Wochen vor der endgültigen Abstimmung über Uploadfilter stehen sich Befürworter und Gegner weiter unversöhnlich gegenüber. Verhandlungsführer Voss hat offenbar kein Problem damit, wenn es Plattformen wie Youtube nicht mehr gäbe. Wissenschaftler sehen hingegen Gefahren durch die Reform.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOPj1NRWvAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Die Uploadfilter verstoßen übrigens gegen EU-Recht: EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Kelber bekraeftigt Ablehnung von Upload-Filtern - ComputerBase

EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Upload-Filter spalten Koalition | tagesschau.de


Die Rache des Internets könnte zur EU Wahl kommen, wenn der Upload jeglicher Wahlwerbung der CDU im Wahlkampf unterbunden wird.


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhi3Ori_n9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNpB73CAdL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Heute Abend, 19:45Uhr Live:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApwCZI3DyKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Gäste:
*
• *Dr. Tobias Holzmüller* (Justiziar der GEMA)
• *Rewinside* (YouTuber)
• *Dr. Helga Trüpel* (MdEP)
• *Herr Newstime* (YouTuber)
• *Helmut Zerlett* (Komponist)
• *Christian Solmecke* (Rechtsanwalt)
• *Rezo* (YouTuber)
• *Franziska Schreiber* (Autorin)




Die Anzahl der geplanten Demos steigt auch immer weiter an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Nürnberg - Kornmarkt 5
 16. März 13:30
Facebook Event 
 Graz - Am Eisernen Tor
 16. März 15:00
Facebook Event 
 Bremen - Bahnhofsvorplatz
 17. März 13:30
Facebook Event 
 Osnabrück - Gewerkschaftshaus
 23. März 15:00
Facebook Event 
 Chemnitz - Johannisplatz
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Potsdam - Luisenplatz
 23. März 10:00
Facebook Event 
 Münster - Servatiiplatz
 23. März 13:37
Facebook Event 
 Magdeburg - Landtag/Domplatz
 23. März 13:00
Facebook Event 
 Jena - Holzmarkt
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Göttingen - Am Nabel
 23. März 12:00
Facebook Event 
 Bielefeld - Hauptbahnhof
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Salzburg - Hauptbahnhof
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Freiburg - Platz der alten Synagoge
 23. März 14:30
Facebook Event 
 Würzburg - Bahnhofsplatz
 23. März 15:00
Facebook Event 
 Fürth - Grüner Markt
 23. März 13:00
Facebook Event 
 Ravensburg - Marienplatz
 23. März 13:00
Facebook Event 
 Villingen-Schwenningen - Latschariplatz
 23. März 12:00 
 Berlin - Potsdamer Platz
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Köln - Neumarkt
 23. März 14:00 
 Wien - Christian Broda Platz
 23. März 15:30
Facebook Event 
 Innsbruck - Annasäule
 23. März 13:30
Facebook Event 
 Amsterdam - Dam square
 23. März 17:00
Facebook Event 
 Dortmund - Europabrunnen
 23. März 14:00 
 Düsseldorf - Friedrich-Ebert-Straße 34
 23. März 13:00
Facebook Event 
 Hannover - Ernst-August-Platz
 23. März 11:00
Facebook Event 
 Kiel - Landtag Kiel
 23. März 13:00
Facebook Event 
 Rostock - Universitätsplatz
 23. März 12:00
Facebook Event 
 Zürich - t.b.a Zentrum
 23. März 13:30
Facebook Event 
 Luxembourg - Place de l'Europe
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Bucharest - Fântâna de la Universitate
 23. März 15:00 
 Dresden – Goldener Reiter Dresden
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Hamburg - Gänsemarkt
 23. März 13:00
Facebook Event 
 Saarbrücken- Tbilisser Platz vor dem Staatstheater
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Koblenz - Löhrrondell
 23. März 13:30
Facebook Event 
 Frankfurt - Paulsplatz
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Stuttgart - Rotebühlplatz
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 München - Marienplatz
 23. März 13:30
Facebook Event 
 Erfurt - Anger
 23. März 14:30
Facebook Event 
 Leipzig
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event 
 Karlsruhe - Stephansplatz
 23. März 13:30 
 Poznań - Plac Adama Mickewicza
 23. März 17:00
Facebook Event 
 Warsaw - Jasna 14/16
 23. März 17:00
Facebook Event 
 Wrocław - Rynek 1
 23. März 17:00
Facebook Event 
 Krakow - Rynek Glowny
 23. März 17:00
Facebook Event 
 Katowice - Rynek
 23. März 17:00
Facebook Event 
 Łódź - Plac Wolności
 23. März 17:00
Facebook Event 
 Göteborg - Gustav Adolfs torg
 23. März 12:00
Facebook Event 
 Stockholm - Rosenbadsparken
 23. März 12:00
Facebook Event 
 Praha - Palackého náměstí
 23. März 14:00
Facebook Event


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Wer ist bei der Demo in Karlsruhe mit dabei?


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sN3HFPtEvU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

YouTube verbieten? Der spinnt wohl.
Das ist eine wichtige Plattform die ich immer wieder gerne besuche.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Wikipedia, die freie Enzyklopaedie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Attention Required! | Cloudflare

CCC | Europaweite Upload-Filter staerken nur die Macht von Google und Facebook









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHy-fKiZw2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  Voss stellt Existenz von Youtube infrage - die nächsten Demos: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Wobei ich da vorhin selbst drüber gestolpert bin, als ich kurz was gegoogelt hab. Selbst der Cache geht nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (23. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

PietSmiet Berlin: Twitch

Hier mal ein paar Live-Übertragungen von YouTube: YouTube

Hier von Twitch:

Berlin: Twitch

Fürth: Twitch

München: Twitch

Hamburg: Twitch



Multistream auf YouTube:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nj1fXkWiKwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tagesschau Livestream:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0TtEsWkDqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (23. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Artikel 13 - Hunderttausend Demonstranten in Deutschland unterwegs

Artikel 13 und Uploadfilter: Zehntausende protestieren gegen Urheberrechtsreform - SPIEGEL ONLINE

EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Zehntausende fordern Aus fuer Artikel 13 | tagesschau.de

Upload-Filter: Diese Demos koennten Artikel 13 stoppen - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de

Mindestens 20.000 demonstrieren in NRW gegen Uploadfilter - Rheinland - Nachrichten - WDR

Zehntausende Mob-Bots gegen Artikel 13 – so demonstrierten die Gegner der EU-Reform

"Filter des Schreckens": Demonstration in Hannover gegen Artikel 13

Demo gegen Artikel 13: Das sind die besten Plakate aus Hamburg


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Demonstranten von Artikel 17 (ja der wurde jetzt wirklich von 13 zu 17 umbenannt) sollen laut Daniel Caspary, Vorsitzender der CDU / CSU Fraktion im EU-Parlament, angeblich von US-Konzernen gekauft worden sein:

Caspary (CDU): Artikel-13-Demonstranten „gekauft“ | Magazin pressesprecher

Wie dumm ist man eigentlich bei der CDU / CSU?
Sind wir hier jetzt schon in Russland / der Türkei, wo man Gegner dadurch zu diskrediteren versucht das man sie als aus dem Ausland gekaufte Marionetten hinstellt?


----------



## colormix (24. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Ich habe das auf ZDF gesehen Frontal 21 was diese Sperren für Auswirkungen haben , 
 starker Filter der fast alles blockt auch legale Sachen .

Demos bringen schon lange nichts mehr in Deutschland ,
außer das man  Öffentlich zeigt das man dagegen ist ändert es nichts an der Sache  die ziehen das einfach durch  ,  die Verantwortlichen  machen sich  eher Lustig drüber  , (kuck mal die Frau  ist auch   dagegen )
da helfen nur Taten .
  Internat Anschluss und Zwangs Abo vielleicht kündigen? 

Naja China  hat eine Internet Zensur jetzt haben  wir in der EU genau das  gleiche .


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Ich hab mich gestern besonders über diesen "Matthias Hornschuh" aufgeregt, der in wirklich jedem Fernsehauftritt/Beitrag nur Unwahrheiten geäußert und Demonstranten verleumdet hat. Der hat mich wirklich aggressiv gemacht. Alles von den Unternehmen XYZ organisiert, die Demonstranten hätten gar keine Ahnung vom Thema, usw. Fazit seiner Aussagen: Alle Gegner wären einfach nur dumm und/oder fake. 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist:

Quasi alle Befürworter haben regelmäßig gesagt, dass der aktuelle Zustand wäre, dass die Plattformen FAST ALLE schon blocken würden, und sich daher eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas ändern würde. Auf der anderen Seite die geplanten Änderungen den Urhebern aber mehr Geld in die Kassen spülen würde. Und ebenfalls beliebt, dass das Wort "Uploadfilter" ja nirgendwo erwähnt wird. Also bleibt, was ich ja von Anfang an gesagt habe, und was manche Politiker auch offen zugegeben haben, es geht ausschließlich um mehr Geld. Es bleibt also nur ein einziger logischer Schluß übrig:

Es geht und ging nie wirklich um Uploadfilter, sondern einzig und allein um *Erpressung*. Man will den Urhebern den Rücken stärken, indem man die Unternehmen erpressbar macht. Google hat sich zb. mit der GEMA auf Zahlungen geeinigt, die der GEMA aber nicht hoch genug sind. Aber sie können Google scheinbar auch nicht zu mehr zwingen. Genau das würde sich ändern.

Denn mit Artikel 13 könnte man sagen, passe mal auf [Unternehmen XYZ]: Du *musst* dich jetzt *mit uns* einigen, und nicht umgekehrt. Also zahlst du uns jetzt schön [Beispielzahlen] 50 Cent pro 1000 Klicks statt 5 Cent (= was wir auch immer fordern), und wenn du das nicht willst, dann musst du 100% zuverlässig verhindern, dass deine Plattform unerlaubt geschütztes Material ausliefert. Und weil das nicht mal YouTube, mit den ausgefeiltesten Filtern, kann, und damit ganz sicher [Stand heute, und für die nächsten Jahre] auch kein anderer, muß man ja quasi zahlen was gefordert wird - natürlich solange es bezahlbar bleibt.

Es ging den Befürwortern nie wirklich darum irgendwas zu filtern, es ging immer nur darum die Gegenseite (und vielleicht wirklich nur die "großen Fische" wie Google/Facebook usw) "*erpressbarer*" zu machen, um mehr Geld fordern zu können.

Und sowas finde ich sogar noch deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

In Chemnitz waren auch so etwa 400-600 Leute. 

Auch ein paar Leute, die ich von der Hochschule kenne und mal davon ausgehe, das die auch nicht "gekauft" sind. 


Ich würde halt einfach bei allen Seiten groß schreiben, hier gibt es keinen Uploadfilter. Denn da diese nicht im Gesetz gefordert werden, können GEMA und Co. auch nicht dazu zwingen.


----------



## RtZk (24. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Gibt es wirklich Leute die für so einen Schwachsinn auf die Straße gehen? Die Propaganda die hier verbreitet wird ist schon beeindruckend.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Was für eine Propaganda denn? 

Du scheinst wohl wie Voss auch so einer zu sein, der von der Gema gekauft wurde.

Im Sommer sind in Chemnitz bei dem Nazi-Aufmarsch noch deutlich mehr Leute gewesen und die sind wirklich irgendwelchen FakeNews gefolgt.


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Es wird immer besser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vL7Zm0Tjoug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Interessant ist, das allein die GEMA 300000€ gezahlt hat.

Transparency Register  -  Search the register


----------



## RtZk (25. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine Propaganda denn?
> 
> Du scheinst wohl wie Voss auch so einer zu sein, der von der Gema gekauft wurde.
> 
> Im Sommer sind in Chemnitz bei dem Nazi-Aufmarsch noch deutlich mehr Leute gewesen und die sind wirklich irgendwelchen FakeNews gefolgt.



Du hast wirklich einen Schaden "von der Gema gekauft", wie kann man sich von Alphabet und Konsorten nur so manipulieren lassen, das Einzige was sein wird ist, dass es für die teurer wird und deshalb manipulieren sie die verblödeten "Youtuber" die euch dann manipulieren, schon beeindruckend was für eine Macht Alphabet hat.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Ich habe außer das was die heute-show und extra3 aufgegriffen hat, keinen einzigen dieser "Youtuber" gesehen. Bei den meisten fehlt einfach das Niveau, als das man sich diesen Schrott überhaupt ansehen kann. 

Man muss sich aber gar nicht auf Youtube darüber informieren, da die Fachpresse genügend berichtet:
EU-Copyright: 130 europaeische IT-Firmen wehren sich gegen Upload-Filter und Leistungsschutzrecht | heise online
Bundesbeauftragter nennt Upload-Filter "Schnapsidee" | heise online
Artikel 13/17: heise online warnt vor negativen Auswirkungen der geplanten EU-Urheberrechtsreform | heise online
Aktionen gegen EU-Urheberrechtsreform: (Nicht nur) deutschsprachige Wikipedia protestiert | heise online
Warum Uploadfilter in der Urheberrechtsrichtlinie verhindert werden muessen › Digitale Gesellschaft
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/datenschutzbeauftragter-upload-filter/
https://www.golem.de/news/vor-der-a...nstrieren-gegen-uploadfilter-1903-140208.html
...


----------



## INU.ID (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Vorhin um Mitternacht von Solmecke hochgeladen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nuJWLfnxrkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RtZk schrieb:


> ... wie kann man sich von Alphabet und Konsorten nur so manipulieren lassen, das Einzige was sein wird ist, dass es für die teurer wird und deshalb manipulieren sie die verblödeten "Youtuber" die euch dann manipulieren, schon beeindruckend was für eine Macht Alphabet hat.


Wen oder was genau meinst du mit "Alphabet", und mit "verblödeten YouTubern"?

Eine kurze Info noch am Rand: Quasi alle größeren YouTuber haben Lizenzen zu allem was sie verwenden. Die haben sie entweder selbst (oder über ihre Mitarbeiter) "an Land gezogen", oder ihre Netzwerke regeln lassen. Genau diese YouTuber profitieren also eher von der Reform (ihr Content bleibt, der der "Konkurrenz" verschwindet). Schaden wird es eher den kleineren. Also zb. dem kleinen Otto, der vielleicht nur 286 Abonnenten hat, mit seinen Videos also noch nicht mal Geld verdient (dazu brauchst du min. 1000 Abonnenten und 4000h Watchtime im Jahr), und der vielleicht aus den Videos anderer Content-Creator ein BestOf schneidet, oder ein React dazu macht, oder einfach mal Spiel XYZ (und sei es noch so alt) spielt, und so weiter. Also alles unterhalb der "Big-Player", bzgl. Plattformen und natürlich auch Content-Creator.

Kurz: Alle YouTuber [und allgemein Content-Creator] die eine Stimme mit erwähnenswerter Reichweite haben, profitieren ausnahmslos von einer Verschärfung. Ähnlich der Geschichte mit den Sendelizenzen, wo Gronkh, PietSmiet, die Beans usw. quasi sofort eine hatten, weil sie es sich ganz easy leisten konnten, aber 99,9% der anderen (deutschen) Streamer eben keine Lizenz haben, und somit eigentlich illegal streamen.

Von den massiven Auswirkungen außerhalb YouTube mal ganz abgesehen, denn  Google hätte ja sogar die Kohle um pauschale Deals auszuhandeln. Dann  würde sich auf YouTube im besten Fall nämlich gar nichts ändern. Aber  angeblich soll es da noch 2-3 andere Webseiten in diesem ominösen Internetz  geben...

PS:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNpB73CAdL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fipS09 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich einen Schaden "von der Gema gekauft", wie kann man sich von Alphabet und Konsorten nur so manipulieren lassen, das Einzige was sein wird ist, dass es für die teurer wird und deshalb manipulieren sie die verblödeten "Youtuber" die euch dann manipulieren, schon beeindruckend was für eine Macht Alphabet hat.


Dann stell den Leuten doch mal dar inwieweit Alphabet, die mit Content ID bei YouTube einen der/ wenn nicht den besten Uploadfilter bereits im Einsatz haben dadurch mehr geschädigt werden als kleinere Plattformen welchen selbigen dann bei YouTube lizenzieren müssen. 

Lass doch Mal die Stammtisch Parolen sein und erleuchte die Unwissenden.


----------



## INU.ID (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Alphabet


Also wenn ich "Alphabet Künstler" google kommt nichts brauchbares bei raus, wenn ich nach "YouTuber Alphabet" schaue auch nicht. Also würde mich jetzt bitte mal jemand aufklären wer oder was dieses "Alphabet" sein soll? Ist das ein Codewort für irgendwas? Bin ich etwa schon zu alt um das zu verstehen?


----------



## colormix (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Die  Empörung und die zahlreichen  Links und Demos das     bringt   Alles nichts rein  gar nix , es ist Beschlossene Sache .
Man kann nur  dagegen   Klagen   und solche Klagen ziehen sich über Jahre hin so läuft das,
die Provider   führen das alle brav ein weil man  Angst hat  vor Abmahnungen .


----------



## colormix (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

glaubst du das ein Posting was daran ändert ,  träume mal  weiter


----------



## Rattan (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



RtZk schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Leute die für so einen Schwachsinn auf die Straße gehen? Die Propaganda die hier verbreitet wird ist schon beeindruckend.





Dich kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen !!

Du bist ein Vielposter, der immer spricht, aber nichts sagt.

Es gibt keinen Menschen auf der Welt, der zu jedem Thema etwas  fundiertes Sagen kann. Du bildest dir jedoch ein, es zu können. Klarer  Fall von Selbstüberschätzung und Geltungsdrang.

Was dabei herauskommt, kann man immer wieder lesen, leider...


----------



## fipS09 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also wenn ich "Alphabet Künstler" google kommt nichts brauchbares bei raus, wenn ich nach "YouTuber Alphabet" schaue auch nicht. Also würde mich jetzt bitte mal jemand aufklären wer oder was dieses "Alphabet" sein soll? Ist das ein Codewort für irgendwas? Bin ich etwa schon zu alt um das zu verstehen?



Klar, hier Alphabet Inc. – Wikipedia. Um es verständlicher zu sagen: Google


----------



## INU.ID (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Also behauptet er ernsthaft Google stecke hinter all dem?


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Hier ist die Auswertung:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-13-17-wirklichkeit-wird-10.html#post9796312
In Deutschland war die Mehrheit dagegen. Die Proteste haben also lokal durchaus funktioniert.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

yay und trotzdem ist Artikel 13 durch gekommen ein hoch auf das freie Interntet.


----------



## colormix (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Die Filter die bald kommen gelten doch nur für Europa,
was ist wenn man sich Seiten außerhalb der EU sucht USA, Russland und Australien , Japan z.b
wenn ich ein Forum in Japan auf  mache  da greift das    vielleicht nicht mit den Filtern weil andere Gesetze haben    ?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



colormix schrieb:


> Die Filter die bald kommen gelten doch nur für Europa,
> was ist wenn man sich Seiten außerhalb der EU sucht USA, Russland und Australien , Japan z.b
> wenn ich ein Forum in Japan auf  mache  da greift das    vielleicht nicht mit den Filtern weil andere Gesetze haben    ?



Gilt im Internet eigentlich nicht das der Wohnsitz des Eigentümers und der Standort des Servers bestimmend sind welche Gesetze gelten? Bin kein Anwalt aber habe es mal irgendwo so gelesen


----------



## RtZk (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Dann stell den Leuten doch mal dar inwieweit Alphabet, die mit Content ID bei YouTube einen der/ wenn nicht den besten Uploadfilter bereits im Einsatz haben dadurch mehr geschädigt werden als kleinere Plattformen welchen selbigen dann bei YouTube lizenzieren müssen.
> 
> Lass doch Mal die Stammtisch Parolen sein und erleuchte die Unwissenden.



Youtube hat E-Mails zu dem Thema versand und betreibt Werbung gegen diesen Artikel. Bei YouTube ist massenhaft illegales Material hochgeladen für das die Personen keine Rechte haben. 
Manche wollen eben gerne, dass das Internet ein Rechtsfreierraum bleibt in welchem man sich für seine Taten nicht rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## Skerk (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Leute, das was ihr hier macht interessiert die null. das einzige was die interessiert sind Wählerstimmen: Also ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



RtZk schrieb:


> Youtube hat E-Mails zu dem Thema versand und betreibt Werbung gegen diesen Artikel. Bei YouTube ist massenhaft illegales Material hochgeladen für das die Personen keine Rechte haben.
> Manche wollen eben gerne, dass das Internet ein Rechtsfreierraum bleibt in welchem man sich für seine Taten nicht rechtfertigen muss.



Es wäre schön, wenn das Internet ein rechtsfreier Raum wäre. Aber da treiben sich schon genügend Nazis rum. 
Rechtsextreme Netzwerke: "Highscore" fuer den Christchurch-Attentaeter | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de

Bis man die alle wieder los wird, das dauert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



> Es wäre schön, wenn das Internet ein rechtsfreier Raum wäre. Aber da treiben sich schon genügend Nazis rum.


Daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Der Begriff "rechtsfreier Raum" kommt aber eher von den Leuten, die Struktur des Internets nicht verstehen. Was in Deutschland verboten ist mag in anderen Ländern legal sein.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Der Begriff "rechtsfreier Raum" kommt aber eher von den Leuten, die Struktur des Internets nicht verstehen. Was in Deutschland verboten ist mag in anderen Ländern legal sein.



Wobei z.B. in Fällen von KiPo im Netz trotzdem die deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften ermitteln und dann auch eine Auslieferung beantragen können. Liste: https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/5.html

Für Uploads interessiert sich da aber auch keiner, so lange es nicht gewerblich ist und die Betreiber über Werbung oder Abos Millionen verdienen. Das war schon vor 10 Jahren bei Kino.to so und wird auch so bleiben. BGH: Betreiber von "kino.to" rechtskraeftig verurteilt


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*



> Wobei z.B. in Fällen von KiPo im Netz trotzdem die deutschen  Staatsanwaltschaften ermitteln und dann auch eine Auslieferung  beantragen können.


Hier ist das auch mehr als wünschenswert.


----------



## ComputerHeini (27. März 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 -  HEUTE (23.03.2019) IST ES SOWEIT: https://savetheinternet.info/demos*

Habt ihr eigentlich schon Euer Demogeld von 450 € bekommen?  Ich hab immer noch nichts bekommen. Hmm.... xD Diese verfluchte Partei bekommt hoffentlich ordentlich eins reingewürgt bei den EU-Wahlen für das ganze Vorgehen GEGEN das Volk.


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2019)

*AW: Julia Reda verlässt die Piratenpartei - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCawpBD72_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Bzw. das Original in voller Länge:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2qS56P-7kA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Julia Reda verlässt die Piratenpartei - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Gibt es denn schon eine neue Liste von den Piraten, damit man weiß, wer zu wählen ist?


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Julia Reda verlässt die Piratenpartei - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon eine neue Liste von den Piraten, damit man weiß, wer zu wählen ist?


EU-Kandidaten 2019 › Piratenpartei Deutschland


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2019)

*AW: Julia Reda verlässt die Piratenpartei - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Felix/Dner redet mal Klartext. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2S2WVMWet8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flexsist (30. März 2019)

*AW: Dner/Felix von der Laden redet Klartext bei Illner - Julia Reda verlässt die Piratenpartei - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Das ist doch jetzt Artikel 17.


----------



## thrustno1 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Dner/Felix von der Laden redet Klartext bei Illner - Julia Reda verlässt die Piratenpartei - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Warum eigentlich für das Internet oder den Klimaschutz auf die Straße gehen ? Neusten Studien zu folge wollen zwei Drittel der Afrikaner auswandern. dann können wir die Laden hier eh zumachen.....


----------



## INU.ID (4. April 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 im Bundestag: Debatte über die Urheberrechtsreform im Live-Stream - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

*Artikel 13 im Bundestag: Debatte über die Urheberrechtsreform im Live-Stream:*

(Livestream ist vorbei, los geht es ab 12:18)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTgfnuGOYwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 im Bundestag: Debatte über die Urheberrechtsreform im Live-Stream - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern! | Digitalcourage e.V.

EU-Urheberrechtsreform bringt den Bundestag "richtig in Wallung" | heise online
 Kommentar zur EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Mit zweierlei Mass | heise online



			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kommentar-zur-EU-Urheberrechtsreform-Mit-zweierlei-Mass-4363951.html schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Am Telefon begrüßt mich eine freundliche Dame und bittet um Infos zu meinen Produktionen, um herauszufinden, in welche Berufsgruppe ich falle. In Frage kommen die Gruppen II (Bild) oder III (Film). "Ich bin festangestellter Videoproducer, wir produzieren Podcasts, Livesendungen und Tutorials, die wir auf Youtube veröffentlichen", spreche ich in den Hörer. Die Ernüchterung folgt schnell: Bewegtbild fällt nicht in Gruppe II (Bild) und für Gruppe III zählen nur Veröffentlichungen in klassischen TV-Sendern, die Liste könne ich auf der Webseite einsehen. Youtube sei schließlich kein Rundfunk.
> 
> Wie jetzt? Ich bin Urheber, verdiene damit meinen Lebensunterhalt und  produziere, wie zum Beispiel unsere Fotografen, die ihrerseits eindeutig  in Gruppe II fallen, Material für meinen Arbeitgeber. Trotzdem soll ich  aber nicht in den Genuss der Ausschüttungen und der Lizenzierung  kommen, weil mein Arbeitgeber sich entschlossen hat, meine Inhalte auf  Youtube zu veröffentlichen?
> [...]


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2019)

*AW: Artikel 13 im Bundestag: Debatte über die Urheberrechtsreform im Live-Stream - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENUmIwvXGhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## colormix (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> *Update 09.04.2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Zum 3 x  es bringt nichts die machen wie sie wollen 
die   verstehen  nur noch eine    Sprache ,
sehr gerührt  liest man die Proteste der Bürger lacht darüber und macht es trottendem so wie man es will ,
  ist  leider Tatsache .

Und man kann sich da nur kollektiv währen wenn man gemeinschaftlich    Internet abschafft dann bekommen die noch zusätzlich   gut  von der Industrie  Ärger ,
mit Demos reicht man heute nichts  nicht mehr man muss handeln, das wäre ein friedlicher Weg .

Mal die Macht des Verbrauchers und Zahlers  nutzen satt sich zu beugen, denn das Internet zahlst du selber   nicht der Staat BRD , meine damit beim Provider  druck machen und mit Kündigung drohen , wenn das mehre  tun   ändert    sich    vielleicht  was .


----------



## fipS09 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



colormix schrieb:


> Und man kann sich da nur kollektiv währen wenn man gemeinschaftlich    Internet abschafft  .


Spitzen Idee, den Widerstand organisieren wir dann einfach Europaweit per Faxgerät.


----------



## colormix (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Spitzen Idee, den Widerstand organisieren wir dann einfach Europaweit per Faxgerät.



Wenn man was ändern will gibt es heute nur noch 2 Wege Gewalt  oder friedlich in dem man verzichtet , das ist leider der Wandel der Zeit heute das reden  reicht  nicht mehr  das bringt nichts und der Wille des Volks wird gerne ignoriert ,
u.a wenn man einen Guten Anwalt hat stellt das auch eine Leistungs- Beschränkung des Internet Zugangs da wenn auf ein mal Sachen Gesperrt werden !
Wer sich nicht wert wird eines Tages gefressen , 
das fängt erst klein so an die Größen   Überraschungen  kommen dann später  .

Was hat Faxgerät damit zu tun, ja Richtig wenn Internet  Abbestellt wird  geht es trotzdem  noch, da gibt es keinen Uploadfilter Filter (!)


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Es stehen dieses Jahr drei Wahlen an, da werden die sich schon überlegen, ob sie wiedergewählt werden wollen.

Diese Uploadfilter könnte man mit einer guten EU-Wahl noch verhindern:
EU-Parlament haelt an kurzer Loeschfrist fuer Terrorpropaganda fest | heise online


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es stehen dieses Jahr drei Wahlen an, da werden die sich schon überlegen, ob sie wiedergewählt werden wollen.
> 
> Diese Uploadfilter könnte man mit einer guten EU-Wahl noch verhindern:
> EU-Parlament haelt an kurzer Loeschfrist fuer Terrorpropaganda fest | heise online



Die junge Leute werden die Grünen wählen. Ist auch nicht besser als CDU/SPD.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Aber auf jeden Fall besser als die AfD.

Insgesamt wird bei den Landtagswahlen wohl Schwarz-Rot-Grün wahrscheinlich werden, da die CDU kräftig an Stimmen im Vergleich zu 2014 verliert. Denn wenn man Koalitionen zwischen Linke und AfD sowie Linke und FDP ausschließt, bleibt nicht viel anderes übrig. 
In Thüringen geht selbst das nur auf, wenn es die FPD nicht schafft. 

Landtagswahl Brandenburg: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwbb
Landtagswahl Sachsen: Neueste Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend | Sonntagsfrage #ltwsn
Landtagswahl Thueringen: Neueste Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend | Sonntagsfrage #ltwth


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Nein, definitiv nicht. Sollten die Grünen demnächst alleine regieren und ihre Forderungen umsetzen ziehe ich es sogar in Erwägung auf den Nordpol zu ziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Wobei du dort den Klimawandel noch deutlich stärker spürst.

Von alleine Regieren sind die Grünen mit 12% in Ostdeutschland auch weit entfernt.


----------



## Kindercola (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei du dort den Klimawandel noch deutlich stärker spürst.
> 
> Von alleine Regieren sind die Grünen mit 12% in Ostdeutschland auch weit entfernt.



Wenn ich in meiner Region gucke sind wir  halt "Strukturschwach", viel Landwirtschaft... und die werden garantiert keine Grünen wählen 
Wird aufjedenfall spannend dieses Jahr


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



> Wenn ich in meiner Region gucke sind wir  halt "Strukturschwach", viel  Landwirtschaft... und die werden garantiert keine Grünen wählen


Ist das zufällig ehemalige Ostzone?
Dann kann ich die Abneigung verstehen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



Kindercola schrieb:


> viel Landwirtschaft... und die werden garantiert keine Grünen wählen



Hängt davon ab, wie viele Bio-Bauern da sind, oder ob es nur die große Agrarindustrie mit ihren Pestiziden von Bayer (Monsanto) gibt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, wie viele Bio-Bauern da sind, oder ob es nur die große Agrarindustrie mit ihren Pestiziden von Bayer (Monsanto) gibt.



Obwohl ich Bio-Anbau bevorzuge halte ich nichts von den Grünen.
Hat wenig damit zu tun. Die Grünen verbieten gerne, das mag nicht jeder.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Da hat die Union bisher deutlich real mehr verboten. Es wird nur halt heimlich gemacht. Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT

Auch das Upload-Verbot jetzt kam von der Union, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.


----------



## colormix (10. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht. Sollten die Grünen demnächst alleine regieren und ihre Forderungen umsetzen ziehe ich es sogar in Erwägung auf den Nordpol zu ziehen.



An den Parteien   liegt das nicht,
es liegt an den derzeitigen Politkern die taugen einfach nichts und sind nicht mehr Volks-nah .
Heute haben die Politiker auch noch Neben Jobs und Politiker ist man nur noch so nebenbei   das war früher alles mal besser .


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-23GIKYb2TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> [video]



Ist schon jetzt erfolglos.
Der Kram wird durchgesetzt, einzig bei den Wahlen kann man gegen die Befürworter stimmen.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

Genauso ist es Demos , Unterschriften und Petitionen  bringen heute nichts mehr ,
da muss man härte Geschützte auffahren , denn  Demos , Unterschriften und Petitionen  werden heute nicht mehr ernst genommen und nur noch belächelt ,
das ist nun mal heute die Realität die keiner leugnen kann .

Erreichen tut man was z.b. wenn Alle Internet kündigen und es keiner mehr  nutzt dann bekommen die Politiker ordentlich Druck von der Industrie den Providern den die Kunden davon laufen , wegen der Neuen Art von Internet Zensur .

PS wenn das so kommt kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das auf ein mal harmlose Email Anhänge geblockt werden,  man muss dann wieder wie in der Steinzeit seine Bilder ausdrucken und  per Briefpost verschicken .


----------



## iGameKudan (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Was passiert, wenn die Grünen an der Macht sind, sieht man in Berlin. Gerade, wenn dann noch die Linken oder die SPD mit im Boot sitzen. 
Das reicht mMn. schon als Begründung, weshalb ich die weder in der Lokal- als auch Bundes- oder Europapolitik wählen würde.

Aktuell gewinnen Links und Rechts immer mehr Einfluss... Beides ist ein Problem - Rechts brauch ich wohl nicht sagen wieso, bei Links sehe ich Sicherheit, Ordnung und Wirtschaft (und damit unseren Wohlstand) gefährdet, weil man unglaublich naiv, leichtgläubig und kurzsichtig/-fristig handelt. Die gesunde Mitte schmilzt leider weg, was ein enormes Gefährdungspotenzial bietet. Wobei die Mitte (=SPD und CDU/CSU) daran die Hauptschuld trägt - wieso, brauche ich wohl ebenfalls nicht zu erläutern. 

Naja, die AfD ist leider ins Extreme abgedriftet. Die CDU ist Merkelpolitik-verbrannt und hat sich völlig von den Interessen der u50-Generation verabschiedet. Die SPD ist die Stiefelleckerpartei des möglichen Koalitionspartners, Grüne, Linke und die Piraten sind konsequent ausgeschlossen.
Bleibt nur noch gelb (die hier in Berlin die Demokratie nicht offensichtlich missachten - ich sag nur Tegel...). Sorry.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Hier einfach nicht mehr Wählen gehen  unsere Parteien vertreten nicht mehr die Interessen des Volks,
Eigenwillig wird Bestimmt das ist   keine Demokratie mehr sondern   Diktatur ,
es ist ja wohl kein Bürger überhaupt befragt wurden 
ob man das so will ! 
Das war damals unter Schmidt,Kohl besser,
 ich traue keiner dieser Parteiren mehr über den weg .

Linke und AFD das als Regierung vielleicht besser als SPD und CDU ? vielleicht sind da noch Politiker  die sich nicht  kaufen lassen ?


----------



## fipS09 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



colormix schrieb:


> Erreichen tut man was z.b. wenn Alle Internet kündigen und es keiner mehr  nutzt dann bekommen die Politiker ordentlich Druck von der Industrie den Providern den die Kunden davon laufen , wegen der Neuen Art von Internet Zensur .


Ich kann den Gedanken dahinter zwar durchaus verstehen, aber das ist natürlich nicht umsetzbar. Viele Leute sind heutzutage unter anderem beruflich auf das Internet angewiesen.
Ich bin auch gegen steigende Mietpreise, deshalb kann ich aber nicht meine Wohnung kündigen und unter der Brücke schlafen.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

nicht umsetzbar das wäre   vielleicht  die bessere Alternative  wenn man es einfach  Versuchen würde , zwei Gengesetze  Links und  Rechts als Regierung wäre  vielleicht optimal als Merkel Kram.
Es gibt im Rechten Sektor was Gutes und  im Linken Sektor was Gutes,    wenn man beides kombiniert hat man das Optimum > für Alle .

Früher gab es mal SPD mit FDP das war  ein   Gutes Gespann   hatte Jahre lang bestes funktioniert die Soziale Marktwirtschaft da wurden auch Bürger Interessen noch Erst genommen .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



colormix schrieb:


> Hier einfach nicht mehr Wählen gehen  unsere Parteien vertreten nicht mehr die Interessen des Volks,
> Eigenwillig wird Bestimmt das ist   keine Demokratie mehr sondern   Diktatur ,
> es ist ja wohl kein Bürger überhaupt befragt wurden
> ob man das so will !
> ...



Die Wahl ist gültig sofern es einen Teilnehmer gibt. Die Nichtteilnahme könnte höchstens die Politiker verärgern, bei manchen Parteien wie der AfD ist es ihnen aber sogar lieber als die Teilnahme.
Bei der EU-Wahl darf ich noch nicht wählen, bei der am gleichen Tag stattfindenden Gemeinderatswahl treten nur die Altparteien an, sofern werde ich da den Zettel durchstreichen und auf meine Website hinweisen. Könnte ich zwar lassen, aber den Blick der Auszähler wäre es wert.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Eine Koalition mit der AfD wird es sicher weder im Bund, noch in einem der Länder geben. Dazu ist die Partei einfach zu rechtsextrem. https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/afd-streit-eskaliert-fraktionschef-plenk-will-zur-csu,RMlz9lN
Das keiner freiwillig mit der AfD zusammenarbeiten wird, zeigen schon vergebliche Versuche der AfD einen Bundestagsvizepräsidenten aufzustellen. Bisher sind schon drei gescheitert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Koalition mit der AfD wird es sicher weder im Bund, noch in einem der Länder geben. Dazu ist die Partei einfach zu rechtsextrem. https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/afd-streit-eskaliert-fraktionschef-plenk-will-zur-csu,RMlz9lN
> Das keiner freiwillig mit der AfD zusammenarbeiten wird, zeigen schon vergebliche Versuche der AfD einen Bundestagsvizepräsidenten aufzustellen. Bisher sind schon drei gescheitert.



Würde z.B. die CSU mit der AfD koalieren (inhaltlich sind/waren die sich in vielen Bereichen nahe)  würden sie als rechtsextrem bezeichnet werden.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Sie haben vielleicht ähnliche Themen.
Bei der AfD kommt aber noch die Demokratiefeindlichkeit dazu. Das zeigt sich insbesondere in den Aussagen von Höcke, Gauland und Co.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



colormix schrieb:


> Hier einfach nicht mehr Wählen gehen  unsere Parteien vertreten nicht mehr die Interessen des Volks,


Das wäre, denke ich, das schlimmste, was man aktuell machen kann. Weil man damit die Bahn für Idioten frei macht, die idiotische Parteien mit (mindestens) grenzwertigen Vorstellungen wählen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Höcke ist für mich der Grund die AfD nicht zu wählen.
Der ist einfach rechtsextrem.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Höcke ist für mich der Grund die AfD nicht zu wählen.
> Der ist einfach rechtsextrem.


Da gibt es noch eine ganze Menge anderer Gründe, wie völlig schräge Vorstellungen in Sachen Klimapolitik.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



> wie völlig schräge Vorstellungen in Sachen Klimapolitik.


Die sind mir dann immer noch lieber als schräge Vorstellung über andere Themen anderer Parteien.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Koalition mit der AfD wird es sicher weder im Bund, noch in einem der Länder geben. Dazu ist die Partei einfach zu rechtsextrem..



Die Partei wird als  Rechtsextrem dargestellt der Presse trau ich schon lange nicht mehr,
man hetzt gern gegen Trump und  AFD um von eigenen  Problemen im Land abzulenken .

Was anderes wird  den Parteien nicht mehr übrig bleiben wenn immer mehr Protestwähler   AFD und die Linke wählen .


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Die AfD muss niemand als rechtsextrem darstellen, dass schaffen die schon selber.

Langsam könnte man aber auch hier wieder BTT.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD muss niemand als rechtsextrem darstellen, dass schaffen die schon selber.
> 
> Langsam könnte man aber auch hier wieder BTT.



Du hast das nicht ganz Begriffen um so schlechter unsere Bekannten Parteien  werden um so mehr an den Belangen der Bürger vorbei,  desto stärker  wird AfD und Linke weil Alle Protestwähler dahin wählen und eines Tages haben die vielleicht  bei einer Bundestagswahl auch die Mehrweite .


----------



## aloha84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Wer AFD wählt, will Kubitschek als Reichs.....ääähm Bundeskanzler!
Ex-AfD-Chef Lucke: So zieht ein Verleger im rechtsnationalen Fluegel die Faeden - FOCUS Online

Topic:

Die Uploadfilter braucht man nicht verhindern, da sie schon lange da sind.
Die Frage ist nur wie weit sie uns einschränken werden.
Ich sehe das Glas, allen Unkenrufen zum trotz, halb voll.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



> Die Frage ist nur wie weit sie uns einschränken werden.


Das werden die Platformen für sie machen, denn das finanzielle Risiko ist groß.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Uploadfilter braucht man nicht verhindern, da sie schon lange da sind.



Allerdings bisher nur auf den großen kommerziellen Plattformen. Die Frage ist, wie es aussieht, wenn jedes Forum eines haben muss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings bisher nur auf den großen kommerziellen Plattformen. Die Frage ist, wie es aussieht, wenn jedes Forum eines haben muss.



Es gibt keinen mit allen geschützten Werken. Ergo ist das Risiko da. Entweder man macht dicht oder geht in Deep-Web. Alternativ eventuell eine Versicherung.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Ohne allgemeinen Index wird das ganze eh nichts.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ohne allgemeinen Index wird das ganze eh nichts.



Wie soll dieser funktionieren?
Es ist nicht möglich einen solchen zu erstellen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie soll dieser funktionieren?
> Es ist nicht möglich einen solchen zu erstellen.



Lade dir mal ein x-beliebiges Fun-Video von z.B.: Chilloutzone auf deine Platte, oder Handy.
Wenn du willst kannst du es sogar editieren, also einfach mal ein Stück raus schneiden.
Jetzt nimmt du dieses Video und lädst es mal auf deine eventuell vorhandene Facebook-Seite.
Dann schreibst du mal was Facebook dir für eine Nachricht schreibt.
Spoiler:
Ungefährer Wortlaut:
"Das Copyright ihres "videos X" ist unvollständig und wird von uns mit einem Vermerk auf den Rechteinhaber aktualisiert.........."
In Zukunft wird halt nicht nur ein Vermerk angefügt, sondern z.B.: die Musik rausgeschnitten (passiert jetzt schon)....oder im schlechtesten Fall das Video blockiert.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie soll dieser funktionieren?
> Es ist nicht möglich einen solchen zu erstellen.



So wie bei den Patenten auch. Jeder Künstler reicht sein Werk bei einer öffentlichen Stelle ein und die setzt es zusammen mit Zusatzinformationen zum Künstler auf die Liste.

Am Besten gleich mit Downloadlink.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Lade dir mal ein x-beliebiges Fun-Video von z.B.: Chilloutzone auf deine Platte, oder Handy.
> Wenn du willst kannst du es sogar editieren, also einfach mal ein Stück raus schneiden.
> Jetzt nimmt du dieses Video und lädst es mal auf deine eventuell vorhandene Facebook-Seite.
> Dann schreibst du mal was Facebook dir für eine Nachricht schreibt.
> ...


Das funktioniert bei bekannten Werken. Was ist aber wenn jemand etwas Neues hochlädt, was dem Filter noch nicht bekannt ist?
Es wird nicht erkannt und der Betreiber haftet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> So wie bei den Patenten auch. Jeder Künstler reicht sein Werk bei einer öffentlichen Stelle ein und die setzt es zusammen mit Zusatzinformationen zum Künstler auf die Liste.
> 
> Am Besten gleich mit Downloadlink.


Das wäre eine Option, aber dann bekommen die Urheber auch nicht mehr Geld, denn dann werden die Werke nicht veröffentlicht --> auch keine Strafzahlungen.
Ich vermute es geht um Letzteres.


----------



## aloha84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei bekannten Werken. Was ist aber wenn jemand etwas Neues hochlädt, was dem Filter noch nicht bekannt ist?
> Es wird nicht erkannt und der Betreiber haftet.



Was verstehst du unter "Neues".
Wenn heute ein neues Rihanna-Video rauskommt, und du es 5 Minuten später auf facebook laden willst geht es nicht.
Viel interessanter wird es, wenn es um freischaffende Künstler geht welche nicht Medienwirksam sind.
Einfaches Beispiel:
Du lädst dir einen Kartenzauberer auf deinen Geburtstag ein, filmst den, und lädst es heimlich auf deinen youtube-channel um damit clicks zu erzeugen.
Dabei ist dir ja schon dein eigenes Handeln als illegal oder Grauzone bekannt, aber die Frage ist wie Youtube bzw. google das verhindern will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



> Wenn heute ein neues Rihanna-Video rauskommt, und du es 5 Minuten später auf facebook laden willst geht es nicht.


Wenn du das aber in einem Autoforum machst wird es klappen und der Betreiber haften. Genau darum geht es auch bei der Reform, die kleinen Anbieter sollen zerstört werden.


----------



## aloha84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du das aber in einem Autoforum machst wird es klappen und der Betreiber haften. Genau darum geht es auch bei der Reform, die kleinen Anbieter sollen zerstört werden.



Ich finde in Artikel 13 keinen Passus in dem steht: "Die kleinen Anbieter sollen zerstört werden".
Das ist auch nicht das Ziel dieser Gesetzgebung, sondern die Schaffung und Durchsetzung vom Recht am eigenen Werk im Onlinezeitalter.
Das Artikel 13 zu viele Fragen unbeantwortet lässt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Option, aber dann bekommen die Urheber auch nicht mehr Geld, denn dann werden die Werke nicht veröffentlicht --> auch keine Strafzahlungen.
> Ich vermute es geht um Letzteres.



Es kann aber auch  passieren das deine eigenen Werke wo du der Alleinige Urheber bist diese auf ein mal geblockt werden  druch Uploadfilter !
Du hast schöne Fotos gemacht die werden auf ein mal Geblockt durch so einen Uploadfilter beim versenden an Bekannte und Freunde ,
dann musst du diese ausdrucken und per Briefpost verschicken das ist alles sehr Zeitgemäß nicht war ?
Die Uploadfilter werden auch so eingestellt das diese eher so viel Blocken als zu wenig .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



> Ich finde in Artikel 13 keinen Passus in dem steht: "Die kleinen Anbieter sollen zerstört werden".
> Das ist auch nicht das Ziel dieser Gesetzgebung, sondern die Schaffung  und Durchsetzung vom Recht am eigenen Werk im Onlinezeitalter.


Das steht da auch nicht. Es ist aber ein Kollateralschaden, den man nicht ernstnimmt. Ich habe sogar das Gefühl es ist denen ganz Recht wenn im Internet nicht mehr jeder ohne Risiko Foren & Co betreiben kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die sind mir dann immer noch lieber als schräge Vorstellung über andere Themen anderer Parteien.


Langfristig gesehen, scheint das aber das größere Problem zu werden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings bisher nur auf den großen kommerziellen  Plattformen. Die Frage ist, wie es aussieht, wenn jedes Forum eines  haben muss.


Wird es wohl müssen, sobald auch nur die kleinste Möglichkeit besteht damit Geld zu verdienen. Eine Affiliate Link von Amazon reicht da schon.
Und ja, kleine Plattformen wird es spätestens nach Ablauf der Frist treffen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Du lädst dir einen Kartenzauberer auf deinen Geburtstag ein, filmst den,  und lädst es heimlich auf deinen youtube-channel um damit clicks zu  erzeugen.
> Dabei ist dir ja schon dein eigenes Handeln als illegal oder Grauzone  bekannt, aber die Frage ist wie Youtube bzw. google das verhindern  will.



Wenn man selber filmt, hat man auch das Urheberrecht am Video. 



colormix schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch passieren das deine eigenen Werke wo du der Alleinige Urheber bist diese auf ein mal geblockt werden druch Uploadfilter !
> Du hast schöne Fotos gemacht die werden auf ein mal Geblockt durch so einen Uploadfilter beim versenden an Bekannte und Freunde ,



Dann lädst du die halt auf deinem eigenen selbst verwalteten Blog hoch, oder verschickst die als Email-Anhang. Zur Not als verschlüsseltes 7z-Archiv.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann lädst du die halt auf deinem eigenen selbst verwalteten Blog hoch, oder verschickst die als Email-Anhang. Zur Not als verschlüsseltes 7z-Archiv.



Ja  sicher man kann auch die Firtzbox NAS ins Web stellen was nicht sonderlich sicher und umständlich ist ,
Es entwickelt sich halt alles Zurück , zu viel und übertriebener Kopierschutz Wahn macht die Sachen bald unbrauchbar .


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Du kannst dir doch auch einfach bei 1&1, Strato oder wem auch immer einen Server mieten.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man selber filmt, hat man auch das Urheberrecht am Video.


Kommt aber drauf an, was du Filmst. Wenn das nämlich wiederum auch geschützt ist...


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Es gibt eine neue Petition: Letzte Chance: Uploadfilter-Pflicht verhindern!!! - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Vom KUG war in der Richtlinie aber keine Rede. Somit gelten da die alten Regeln.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Urheberrechtsverstoss: CDU muss Videos bei YouTube löschen - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0k02tVl7NhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Urheberrechtsverstoss: CDU muss Videos bei YouTube löschen

CDU/YouTube: Partei muss "fälschlich" hochgeladene Videos wieder löschen | Politik

CDU und Urheberrecht: Schon wieder Ärger wegen YouTube - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## INU.ID (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Urheberrechtsverstoss: CDU muss Videos bei YouTube löschen - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uVlJFDe4GHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Urheberrechtsverstoss: CDU muss Videos bei YouTube löschen - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*

Und auch hier glänzt die Union wieder mit "Kompetenz" im Bezug auf Schutz der Informationsfreiheit:



> Horst Seehofer: Gesetzentwurf zu Überwachung durch Geheimdienste: Angriff auf Pressefreiheit?
> Das Innenministerium regelt darin die Befugnisse des  Verfassungsschutzes neu. In dem langen, viele Themen umfassenden Entwurf  geht es auch um Online-Durchsuchungen. Die Geheimdienste sollen künftig  unter bestimmten Bedingungen Spionageprogramme wie Trojaner in Server,  Computer und Smartphones ihrer Zielpersonen einschleusen dürfen.
> 
> *Mehrere  Berufsgruppen, deren Arbeit besonders auf Vertraulichkeit angewiesen  ist, werden allerdings ausgenommen: Priester, Strafverteidiger,  Rechtsanwälte und Abgeordnete zum Beispiel.* *Nicht aber eine fünfte  Gruppe, die eigentlich auch auf der Liste der Berufsgeheimnisträger  steht: Journalisten.
> ...


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Urheberrechtsverstoss: CDU muss Videos bei YouTube löschen - (Artikel 13 -  Die Zeit danach)*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und auch hier glänzt die Union wieder mit "Kompetenz" im Bezug auf Schutz der Informationsfreiheit:


Wundert mich nicht, die Partei ist halt vollkommen inkompetent. 
Nach allem was da die letzten Tage gesagt wurde, wundert mich sowas von Seehofer genau gar nicht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (15. November 2020)

Unsere Stellungnahme zu Artikel 17 in Deutschland
					






					www.pietsmiet.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Heuvd-dk9B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ntropy83 (16. November 2020)

Wenn ich son Bundestrojaner finde, darf ich den eigentlich umpolen und für eigene Zwecke nutzen oder wäre das strafbar?


----------

